# Best casting reel



## Stinger (Aug 13, 2005)

I know there are many good casters out there but what reel is the best. Is it all just personal preference or is there one that stands out way above the rest for casting distance and good drag and line capacity for sharks. Christmas is coming up and i'm hoping santa can help me add something new to the collection.
Thanks
Stinger


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Newell P338F

http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csrn.htm


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Penn 555gs is a great reel for casting for medium sized sharks. The drag could use some improving but as far as line, I have 550 yards on mine 150 50lb pp/400 30 lb big game. You can find a good used one for around 70 bucks


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I perfer the dawia sealine-x, they are some of the best surf casting reels.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> I perfer the dawia sealine-x, they are some of the best surf casting reels.


Agree!

Casts good, smooth drag, and strong.


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

Want a big, smooth, long casting reel? Newell 646 is your reel. It holds 400 yards of 80# test and I'd take any of you on in a casting contest  I've thrown baits over 60 yards with this reel, but I am throwing 8oz spider weights and 10' surf rod. Not to brag or whatever, but its also hard to throw a 6/0 wide. Try it out though!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Me and others that I fish with have had problems with newells and sand. The are great reels, but do not hold up good in beach conditions. Great pier, boat and jetty reels. I am sure others have had great luck beach fishing with newells, but no one I fish with on a regular basis.


----------



## FlatWater (May 24, 2005)

I am looking at getting a daiwa sealine-x reel was wondering how the 50 casts


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the 50s cast much better then any other reel of the same size. A penn 555 can not even come close to it. Also the drags on the dawia 50 are much better amd smooth. The clicker on all the dawia's sealine-x are much louder then any other reel of the same size.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I think I would probably agree with Jolly Roger about the SHV 50. The only reason I say probably is that I've never cast one. I have the SHV 30, and it's by far the best casting reel in my collection. The Garcia 7000s with ball bearings come close, but they, and the SHV 30, are too small to be what most people call "shark reels", although they can handle medium sized sharks. So, assuming the 50 is the same quality as the 30, it would certainly get my vote.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Buckeye caught a 6' bull shark on my Dawia shv 30 last wednesday. Not saying it can be done each time, but that is a big fish from the beach on 20lb line. Now he did have to run in the water a hundred yards or so to keep from getting spooled.

this shark on a dawia sealine-x 30shv,, it was fun


----------



## Stinger (Aug 13, 2005)

I saw your post on SPI wish i could get down there. Thats an great fish for the reel and a great testiment to the quality of the reel. Thanks for all the feedback looks like i'm on the hunt for a new daiwa sealine now. Gotta love christmas time. thanks again
Stinger


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

CK, thought you were gonna ask for a kayak for Xmas, but reel is next best thing. I too am wanting to get one of those Daiwa's. Bass Pro online has them on sale right now for 89.99, 25% off. Ocean Master rods are also on sale, what a great combo. now you know what you can get me for Xmas, he he.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Best Casting Reel*

Daiwa Sealine 400H or 450H are the best casting reels that will bring in some pretty big fish.



Stinger said:


> I know there are many good casters out there but what reel is the best. Is it all just personal preference or is there one that stands out way above the rest for casting distance and good drag and line capacity for sharks. Christmas is coming up and i'm hoping santa can help me add something new to the collection.
> Thanks
> Stinger


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Buckeye caught a 6' bull shark on my Dawia shv 30 last wednesday. Not saying it can be done each time, but that is a big fish from the beach on 20lb line. Now he did have to run in the water a hundred yards or so to keep from getting spooled.
> 
> this shark on a dawia sealine-x 30shv,, it was fun


Of course, a lot has to do with how far the bait is out to begin with. Lately, I've been using my SHV 30 for yakking baits out for reds. From where I'm dropping the baits, I've only got about 50 yards, or less of line on the spool. That's fine for reds, but if a shark ever jumps aboard, it'll be lights out.


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

*reels*

If you are casting out smaller shark baits than go with th sealine series no doubt, but if you going with a a larger bait go with (up to) a 4/0 on the proper rod and you'll do well. The sealine has a much smoother transition and is easier to handle and can get it magged with a little effort thru Breakawayusa.com.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*My 2cents*

Well folks, food for thought. I have used a few Diawas thru the years and have seen several buddies go thru them.
And yes, the question was for casting. The difference I find is not enough to out weigh durability. NOW THIS IS MY VIEW
How many 10 to 15 year old Diawas do you see in use. (Hard surf, wading being dunked)? I can show you 100s of Penns that are 30. 40 or 50 years plus still going. I have a 6/0 bought in 1968 and a Longbeach 65 given to me in 1958 
either one could be used with no worries today. Maybe not as smooth, alittle worn but dependable. Also a couple of Jigmaster 500 from circa 1977. Still usable. 
How far are you going to actually cast 6 oz and a chunk of mullet???
Few men can cast an honest 100 yards in real fishing conditions. Unless you down size baits. 
Before we get an argument going over casting distance,,,,there are several tournaments coming next year,,,,,come out and show what you can do.
I LIKE PENN and Ambassadeurs.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Its funny that you say that Lou. I always joke with my buddy that has an old harnell and a penn 4/O that looks like he bought it out of a garage sale 20 years ago. Every surf season I keep waiting to see a new rod and reel but not a chance. That setup has probably caught hundreds of sharks and bull reds, and stingrays to 100lbs, jackfish, etc.... It just won't die. He's only changed the drag every few seasons and thats about it. I like my newells because I use them off the pier also, sand can get into any reel thats why its important to know how to break it down and clean it every season.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree with Lou about the durability of Penn and Garcia reels. I have several of both breeds from the '60s and 70' that I still regularly use. However, the question wasn't which reel was the most durable. Since the SHV 30 I have is only a year old, the jury is still out concerning durability. I will continue to fish it along side of my old Penn 209s and 68, and Garcia 7000s, until it wears out. I will say this, there are some days, and we've all had them, when the additional 20 yards the SHV will give you will make the difference between catching fish and not. I've had days where the SHV rig was the only one that got any action, all day.

On another subject, I was glad to hear Lou comment about "real world" casting distances. He's certainly as qualified as anyone to comment on the subject. I have lurked around the Breakaway bulletin board for a couple of years and have read people talking about casting 600+ feet. I have also posed the question several times as to what a realistic casting distance is in a fishing situation. To date, I have not had one person from that board respond. Thanks, Lou for validating what I suspected. Casting a surf weight and a mullet head is going to net you far different results than tournament equipment and conditions. I feel much better about my 50 to 100 yard casts.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

I agree on Abus and Penns. If I had to pick one reel for distance casting to shark it would have to be my Penn 535 GS Mag. Realistic distance 80 to 120 yards + on a good day with a 10" bait, trimmed, 8 Oz aerodynamic weight, 25 lb test on Breakaway 2pc 1 pc into a mild wind. My casting technique needs a lot of work, ask Lou LOL I cant even hit 600' on grass. 594' yes, 600' Oh man talk about regression. I have cast the entire Daiwa line and they are all too fast and uncontrollable. I have magged over a dozen of them for friends and they work great. Durability and Drags--Penn. Distance and precision- Abu. Value and looks Daiwa. Just my 2 cents.

Rudy


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Casting Reels*

Stinger;
You ask about casting distance...Lou is right about the best "REAL Fishing" cast is
about 100 yds....There are a group of high quality reels that will do that...If money
is no problem and you can replace reels every 4-5 years get what you want...If
you need them to last 10+ years Get a Penn....When Lou and I started fishing in the
60's & 70's a $35-$45 Squidder was a BIG Investment, We wanted a reel that would
last until our kids were old enough to allow us to buy another good reel without im-
pacting out families NEEDs...So we bought Penns, Some of them are still being used
today...I wish that everything I bought lasted like these reels: But in America you get
to buy what YOU want....Pay Your $$$$ and take your chances....
Enjoy your reels whatever you buy...And Keep the Line tight....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I fish Penns for the Surf,... I have " retired " my Longbeach 60 & 68's,... Retired my 990 & 980 mags !! Now I fish with Penn 113hlw's and 555 gs's ! 209's are also a good surf reel,.. He!!, Penn Reels are made for Saltwater,... They love the abuse and Keep on Fishing !!! Never tried the Diawa's in the Surf, heard they cast Good. The large ABU's are good for the Surf and also Require more Maint. than Penn's,.. they are not as Fond of saltwater as Penn's are,.. I will stand with Penn's for the Surf !! They are Constant !!! Yes,.. there is a big difference between a surfweight and a chunk of Mullet,... opposed to a Free standing single Weight Cast!! My distace casting Reel is a Custom Built ABU with Mags " of course " will never see saltwater !! Fixing to get one of them there Penn 525 mag,.. it too will be a Custom Job !! HE!!, I Love Surf Fishing and the toys that go Along with it,... Hail to All the Brothers of the Longrods !!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have a P-Series Newell 454 I have been fishing since 84' and it still fishes good. Personally, I have not had a problem with it in the sand.

I had a G-Series Newell 454 that got blown up by a big ray.

For smaller fish like reds and sharks to 5 or 6 feet, the Newell will be fine.

I am sure the Penn reels are better though. If anyone on here would know, it would be Lou.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey*

SurfRunner, didn't know until recently, "P" series meant aluminum spool. I had heard some guys talk about the aluminum spool newell and did OK. But also heard they had been discontinued. Now for a limited time they (P series) are back. In the past my experience had been, talk by people that had blew up a spool, the graphite just didn't seem to last. I have one to prove it. 
Also there has been a lot of trouble with the clickers. They make stainless steel replacements, I also have that on my newell. The old one fell out.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

big lou said:


> SurfRunner, didn't know until recently, "P" series meant aluminum spool. I had heard some guys talk about the aluminum spool newell and did OK. But also heard they had been discontinued. Now for a limited time they (P series) are back. In the past my experience had been, talk by people that had blew up a spool, the graphite just didn't seem to last. I have one to prove it.
> Also there has been a lot of trouble with the clickers. They make stainless steel replacements, I also have that on my newell. The old one fell out.


You are correct Lou. I think I bought one of the last P series made at that time. Can you believe I bought that thing brand new for 100.00 at Cut Rate?! I bet it is still worth that much....maybe more to a person into the older ones. I saw one of the Cut Rate guys on the Galveston Pier recently and he told me I might can get 150.00 for it.

I know they had another run on them recently. Redfishr bought 3 of them right off the bat. Now, those aluminum spools (p-series) are good reels. Like I said, I am still fishing mine and it still works like new. Before that run, I had people ask me if I wanted to sell it when I fished the G - piers. I was told it was worth about 350.00 then. Now they made another run of them, it dropped way down in value. I can kick myself in the arse now. lol!

I think the G-Series, which I bought around 87', were good reels but broke under a lot of pressure because the spool was graphite. Mine broke on that ray caught a few years ago. However, that is an exception. It handled everything else the surf offered up until then.

Beachbum used to make the comment about needing to wear safety goggles when you used Newells, since he had seen several of them blow up (Graphite spools I'm sure) on those big fish they catch on the National Seashore.

Very interesting topic!


----------



## Jethro (May 21, 2004)

Anybody try or hear about casting with shimono calcutta 700's? I've got a couple and was thinking about spooling 1 w/ 80lb pp on a 9' or 10' rod and givin it a try. Or would I be better off just buying a new rig. I'm new beach fishin, the 700's where for king fishin.
I'll check back on any feed back.


----------

